# john deere 3032e shut down issues while mowing now cranks but no start



## onecompton (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi looking for help. 2014 3032e shuts down when bush hogging but restarts after a minute- well it did until i replaced the fuel shutoff solenoid with a cheap unit to see if it would fix it. Now its in the grass and will not fire back up - put old solenoid back in no luck. When it happens it just dies. Now i am not getting the audible click of the solenoid, just cranking and sound of fuel pump running but no start. Is there a thermistor or fusible link i fried? I moved around fuses and relays, no luck. Thank you for any help-


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Moving them around does nothing, you need to pull each one until you find the blown one.


----------



## onecompton (Jul 14, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Moving them around does nothing, you need to pull each one until you find the blown one.


Sorry - i should have said i rearranged the fuses and relays. The fuses looked ok to my aging eyes but relays who knows so i swapped them around without any difference


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I presume you have ATC type fuses (double spade ones). I'd be testing each of them for continuity with a multimeter instead of a visual check. Sometimes, what appears to be good, is in fact open. They are hard to see, especially when you get older, like me.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

Perhaps you have a fuel problem? Are you getting fuel to the injectors?

willy


----------



## onecompton (Jul 14, 2021)

willy81 said:


> Perhaps you have a fuel problem? Are you getting fuel to the injectors?
> 
> willy


Today i bypassed everything and used a momentary switch to check - tractor starts right up so its something in the electrical, maybe in the circuit board located in the gauge cluster? That part is backordered and expensive, pretty bummed


----------

